# January 6: new Spitfire Originals release Cinematic Frozen Strings - “Tundra First Chairs” (thanks @ism)



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2022)

EDIT: If you want to skip the speculation, the actual information starts from post 40.

I noticed this and I don’t think I’ve seen it mentioned on here. 






So, thoughts?


----------



## Hendrixon (Jan 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I noticed this and I don’t think I’ve seen it mentioned on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... its grey...
So obviously its... you know  
Can't wait!


----------



## wayne_rowley (Jan 4, 2022)

Or maybe another piano…


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Sounds interesting! Wonder if it's any of the original bespoke library.


Unlikely. Maybe some other abandoned parts from Loegria? I sure hope it isn’t another (felt) piano


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 4, 2022)

someone correctly guessed "frozen orchestra" on Instagram, unless I misread.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> That's be interesting. I still haven't heard why loegria was discontinued.


Well, for what it’s worth - Originals Intimate Strings contains Loegria content and it is a great instrument. I think they discontinued Albion II when NEO was released which arguably is a better iteration of a similar concept.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Intimate strings is on my to buy list so that's cool to know!


After BHCT that one is the best Spitfire library I own. I use it all the time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## sostenuto (Jan 4, 2022)

Frozen Viola Mic ? 🙊


----------



## TomaeusD (Jan 4, 2022)

Is that a Triforce I see? Frozen Strings of Hyrule?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 4, 2022)

Iced Flautando, Sul Tasto, Sordino Strings On a Waffle Cone ... Yum Yum


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Well, for what it’s worth - Originals Intimate Strings contains Loegria content and it is a great instrument. I think they discontinued Albion II when NEO was released which arguably is a better iteration of a similar concept.


I wish they ported the legato along with the Loegria strings, because Loegria had some of SF’s best string legato. 

The horneuph would be nice if they ported the legato. It doesn’t seem likely though, and I’m not sure how well that blended instrument went sell.


----------



## KEM (Jan 4, 2022)

Ughhhhhhhhh they keep announcing things that aren’t Hans Zimmer Brass…


----------



## holywilly (Jan 4, 2022)

Strings swarms perhaps.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I wish they ported the legato along with the Loegria strings, because Loegria had some of SF’s best string legato.


Interesting. Thanks for mentioning it. Now I need to check those string legatos again.  I haven't used this library for ages.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jan 4, 2022)

You guys know if these Originals libraries recorded at AIR like Epic/Intimate Strings WW and Brass are part of Albion One? Or are they completely different package?


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 4, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> You guys know if these Originals libraries recorded at AIR like Epic/Intimate Strings WW and Brass are part of Albion One? Or are they completely different package?


Nothing to do with Albion One


----------



## soulofsound (Jan 4, 2022)

I am guessing an extension for BBCSO


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 4, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> I am guessing an extension for BBCSO


Wouldn't they release that as an update to BBCSO, rather than another Originals Library ? 

I doubt it has anything to do with BBCSO.


----------



## soulofsound (Jan 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Wouldn't they release that as an update to BBCSO, rather than another Originals Library ?
> 
> I doubt it has anything to do with BBCSO.


Yes i know the joke wasn't very funny.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jan 4, 2022)

An upgrade to the Labs Frozen strings?

I still kick myself for not getting Albion II even though I own Neo.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting. Thanks for mentioning it. Now I need to check those string legatos again.  I haven't used this library for ages.


It is an ensemble strings so that’s a limitation. But it’s so nice. They bottled lightning.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Intimate strings is on my to buy list so that's cool to know!


Intimate Strings is crazy good for the price. It's almost like a budget version of SCS's ensemble patch, but it has its own character which is great. The half-section longs are particularly nice.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 4, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> You guys know if these Originals libraries recorded at AIR like Epic/Intimate Strings WW and Brass are part of Albion One? Or are they completely different package?


They were from the original now-discontinued Albion, except Intimate Strings, which is from Albion II Loegria.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> The top right photo is the moveable ceiling in air studio 2 isn't it? So it'll be a tighter closer sounding frozen strings. Maybe frozen solo strings.


Isn't that Air Lyndhurst?


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 5, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Isn't that Air Lyndhurst?


yes, lyndhurst hall (not studio 2)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 5, 2022)

Climate change fluid strings?


----------



## sumskilz (Jan 5, 2022)

The ice is probably a reference to a certain composer/multi-instrumentalist from Iceland known to have collaborated with Spitfire on a number of other libraries already.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> After BHCT that one is the best Spitfire library I own. I use it all the time.


Same here, most days. All the more sweeter as I won it via a Spitfire Twitter competition. 
The half section longs.. 😍


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

View attachment IMG_4894.mp4


----------



## Evans (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds like a tornado alert system.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds like any old generic granular pad?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2022)

sumskilz said:


> The ice is probably a reference to a certain composer/multi-instrumentalist from Iceland known to have collaborated with Spitfire on a number of other libraries alreadL.


"_Very excited ._." about this one !!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

8 Players, recorded in AIR. Apparently new recordings, meant to be the small cousin of Tundra. Flautandos sound good.

4 Vlns / 2 Celli / 2 Basses - no violas.

Close / Tree / Superclose DPA mic attached to the bridge of each player’s instrument


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

Spitfire Audio — Originals - Essential Cinematic Ingredients


A series of instant writing tools for £29 $29 €29




www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## jadedsean (Jan 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 8 Players, recorded in AIR. Apparently new recordings, meant to be the small cousin of Tundra. Flautandos sound good.
> 
> 4 Vlns / 2 Celli / 2 Basses - no violas.
> 
> Close / Tree / Superclose DPA mic attached to the bridge of each player’s instrument


it seems to me they just repackaged Tundra 5, all the patches seem the same right? Or am i wrong?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 6, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> it seems to me they just repackaged Tundra 5, all the patches seem the same right? Or am i wrong?


New recordings. Tundra was:

38 violins with 32 articulations including 19 longs, 11 shorts and 2 legatos
12 Celli and 6 Basses with 30 articulations including 17 longs, 11 shorts and 2 legatos


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

jadedsean said:


> it seems to me they just repackaged Tundra 5, all the patches seem the same right? Or am i wrong?


No, Tundra has a way larger string band. I literally sort of live blogged these properties from the current livestream. These are new recordings according to the presenter.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice, I wonder if Tundra owners get it for free like they did with Intimate Strings and Albion II owners.


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

$30 for spitfire flautandos in Air Lundhurst - it just doesn't get better than that now does it?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2022)

*Cinematic Frozen Strings* sound wonderful. At $29. they are a no brainer buy for me. 

Loved the Tremolo Harmonics, very unique. The Flautando Sordino sound great as well, and so do the rest of the included articulations. the DPA mounted instrument mics, for that super close sound is really nice. I would like this to be something they do more often.


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

Update: Unless it's "recorded antiphonally in the same arrangement of Albion Tundra". 

... And (!) it plays a small but deep subset of Tundra's best articulations.

So basically Tundra first chairs! 

Mind-blowing for $30.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 6, 2022)

I was thinking it sounds great but I can get all these from libraries I currently own, but then I realised that these libraries aren’t marketed towards me & the majority of others it’s for people on a budget or just starting out!

If I had these starting out I would’ve been in heaven !


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

Update - and it has the awesome new "super close" mic!

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 6, 2022)

Sounds like a worthy addition to Tundra then and still worth buying if you have that (I'm assuming it's not free to Tundra owners now as it's whole new recordings).


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> I was thinking it sounds great but I can get all these from libraries I currently own, but then I realised that these libraries aren’t marketed towards me & the majority of others it’s for people on a budget or just starting out!
> 
> If I had these starting out I would’ve been in heaven !



My take on this is that this is a very distinct and novel extension of Tundra in the direction of something "first chairs"-like (the concept being slightly tweaked to recognize with Tundra's huge section sizes). The key thing about the Tundra is the very specific sonority you get from playing so softly in a space like AIR. Which dry libraries simply don't have.

The closest I can think to this would be Neo ... which is more like "chamber Tundra" (although it's distinct enough that even this is a very crude distinction), to the "Tundra First Chairs" of this library.

So I'm curious what libraries you can get all theses sounds with? (For I'd like to buy them immediately  )


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 6, 2022)

I've not got Tundra or Albion Neo so I assume this could be a really good and cheap addition to get similar Tundra/Albion Neo type textures?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 6, 2022)

ism said:


> Update: Unless it's "recorded antiphonally in the same arrangement of Albion Tundra".
> 
> ... And (!) it plays a small but deep subset of Tundra's best articulations.
> 
> ...


yep, instabuy here. (Plus, this is how I keep hoping they'll do a quartet! )


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 6, 2022)

(I have no idea why this is priced at only 60% of a single AROOF expansion like Oleaginous Oboes, but I'll take it.)


----------



## easyrider (Jan 6, 2022)

Spitfire knocking it out the park again. To offer brand new recordings at this price point is quite frankly staggering.






Spitfire Audio — Originals - Essential Cinematic Ingredients


A series of instant writing tools for £29 $29 €29




www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> yep, instabuy here. (Plus, this is how I keep hoping they'll do a quartet! )


Yes - and these "Tundra First chairs" then need their own first chairs too 

And separately, OACE needs a solo edition.



Aitcpiano said:


> I've not got Tundra or Albion Neo so I assume this could be a really good and cheap addition to get similar Tundra/Albion Neo type textures?



I don't have Neo, but I've been working a lot with Tundra recently. And it has the eloquent expressiveness in the timbres and textures of all of it's articulations, in which you can find a real lyricism ....

... but it also needs a find brush layer. SCS might do this (though I don't have it), or Neo. And OACE is helpful. But this is absolutely perfect to add a particular, and much needed, type of fine brush texture.

The hardest thing about writing for Tundra is to escape it's ambient pady quality - it's just too easy to compose utterly beautiful ambient mush. Gorgeous, but nothing an only slightly above averagely talented cat couldn't write while having a nap on your keyboard.

Hence my long standing "fine brush" angst. Legatos in this - or in ISS - would be immensely welcome also. But you otherwise couldn't ask for a better tool to complement Tundra.


----------



## tcb (Jan 6, 2022)

22022 new viola joke?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

Mornats said:


> Nice, I wonder if Tundra owners get it for free like they did with Intimate Strings and Albion II owners.


I doubt it, because unlike the example you’re giving these are not rehashed samples taken from Tundra.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> 8 Players, recorded in AIR. Apparently new recordings, meant to be the small cousin of Tundra. Flautandos sound good.
> 
> 4 Vlns / 2 Celli / 2 Basses - no violas.
> 
> Close / Tree / Superclose DPA mic attached to the bridge of each player’s instrument


Waiting for App Download  (2.63 GB) ! Orignals have been major SFA focus of late. Truly high on this latest !
( and long, enjoyable time with Tundra )


----------



## Illico (Jan 6, 2022)

tcb said:


> 22022 new viola joke?


COVID-related damages (ok bad joke, sorry)


----------



## Mornats (Jan 6, 2022)

ism said:


> Gorgeous, but nothing an only slightly above averagely talented couldn't write while having a nap on your keyboard.


Hey that sounds just like me! :D



doctoremmet said:


> I doubt it, because unlike the example you’re giving these are not rehashed samples taken from Tundra.


Yeah, I saw a couple of replies that went up as I was writing that and it made me realise it was totally new.


----------



## digimortal (Jan 6, 2022)

Great little library, instabuy for this price!

Already having fun combining it with OT Whisper, great match


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 6, 2022)

digimortal said:


> Already having fun combining it with OT Whisper, great match


Ooh. That sounds good, will have to do that myself.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 6, 2022)

I use Spitfire Originals and LABS more than my “big” spitfire purchases. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jan 6, 2022)

ism said:


> Yes - and these "Tundra First chairs" then need their own first chairs too
> 
> And separately, OACE needs a solo edition.
> 
> ...


Tundra certainly does sound gorgeous but as you mention it naturally leans more towards ambient pady type textures, hence why I never ended up feeling like I really needed it that much but this seems to have those kind of textural experimental articulations you don't get in SCS pro. I don't have tundra and I don't have any of those articulations like the Long No Rosin, Harmonic Tremolo, or sul tasto to sul pont articulation, which could really add some really nice background textures and movement to a piece when layered in, I just never wanted to pay the full price of Tundra for that, but this seems perfect at that price.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 6, 2022)

Now that I'm not juggling a baby (almost not literally) and have had a listen and watched Dan Keen's excellent walkthrough I really like this. It's like an expansion to Tundra, adding in that delicate, smaller, closer layer to counter the 60 violins. In my head I can hear how I'd combine them both, or just use the Originals library in the same way I'd use Tundra but on a smaller more intimate scale.

Out of the other Originals I only own Intimate Strings (I have Albion One and Tundra) and can't believe the quality you get for the price. I'm a hobbyist so libraries like the Albions are a massive splash out for me with no tangible return on that investment. I wish the Originals we're around when I started as I could have saved hundreds of pounds without being held back creatively.


----------



## markfi (Jan 6, 2022)

Missed OACE on last sale, but thankfully this new library is giving similar vibes


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 6, 2022)

You might be able to do an Aperture Strings-like set up with this, Neo, and Tundra.


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

Thinking of all the ways this will be useful. And here's another ...

In this WIP, in the first part the idea is to draw a particular form of (non-ambient) lyricism out of Tundra. The fine brush here is the choir, which is trying to just add a bit of detail, but really let Tundra be the main musical voice (don't listen past ~1:40, incidentally ... it's very much in progress and kind of broken past that point):


View attachment q1 iii tundra - choir - 2022-01-03, 12.34 AM.mp3



And this Tundra-defined lyricism, which I think is starting to discernibly emerge here, has a number of challenges to sustain over an entire piece.

One is that the sheer size of the sections - which is of course central to the sonority, but which also threatens to overwhelm anything else. Another is just the depths of Tundra sonority - Spitfire Studio Strings, for instance, though it has its own gorgeous flautando just isn't going to blend here, it just doesn't match, which is to say that I think it just doesn't go to the depths of Tundra sonority on a number of levels.

And more generally, when you use Tundra alongside anything else, and as anything other than a pad, then you have to figure out how to maintain coherence between the sheer brilliance and singularity of the uniqueness of the articulations .. and anything else. (Of course you can also reduce Tundra to a pad underneath just about anything, but this isn't the case I'm talking about here). In any event, as compositional challenges, these are all productive, generative tensions that flow from the unique brilliance of the articulations.

As an example, if the choir in the able piece were, say, to take over in full SATB texture in another section of this piece, then theses challenges might manifest in things like the tension of reigning in Tundra enough so that it doesn't dominant the choir, but to to do this while somehow not loosing the singular sonority and lyricism of the world that Tundra creates.

So can't wait to get stuck into working with this new library, as it offers a world of fine brushes, many of which match the shape of Tundra's broad brush strokes exactly, and a few with extend the palette as fine brushwork that remains faithful to Tundra in a way that even Neo or OACE don't.



Aitcpiano said:


> Tundra certainly does sound gorgeous but as you mention it naturally leans more towards ambient pady type textures,



It really does. Though I'd maybe texture this to argue that what appears as a "naturally leaning" towards the ambient, is really more of a "gravitation pull", arising, at least arguably, from just use how effortlessly gorgeous it is as ambient pads. I'm always finding myself just kind of pulled into a gravity well of endlessly noodling the same kind of ambient mush over and over, instead of trying to craft more lyrical lines.


----------



## ism (Jan 6, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> You might be able to do an Aperture Strings-like set up with this, Neo, and Tundra.


That's a great idea!


----------



## ptram (Jan 6, 2022)

These Originals are probably the best value in the sample libraries world. So, it's probably too much to ask for a way to select the different patches/articulations via keyswitch/CC32. In any case, it would be fantastic if it was possible.

Paolo


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 6, 2022)

tcb said:


> 22022 new viola joke?


How do you get a violist to play a tremolo harmonic?

Write a whole note with the word "SOLO" over it.

Thanks folks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## troubleclef (Jan 6, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I use Spitfire Originals and LABS more than my “big” spitfire purchases. 🤷‍♂️


Ditto!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 6, 2022)

$30 wouldn’t even buy lunch for the players….what a bargain to have unique sounds like this. Lot cleaner than Tundra too. (Which I also love….the steam band in Tundra is a hidden gem.)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 6, 2022)

I gotta believe they didn't book an entire session at AIR _just_ to record this Original. I imagine they tack it onto a larger project or record a few different smaller projects in the session too. Will be interesting to see what they have in store for us this year.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 6, 2022)

ism said:


> The hardest thing about writing for Tundra is to escape it's ambient pady quality - it's just too easy to compose utterly beautiful ambient mush. Gorgeous, but nothing an only slightly above averagely talented cat couldn't write while having a nap on your keyboard.


I have no desire to escape writing drones with Tundra … on Fridays. 😂


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 6, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> I use Spitfire Originals and LABS more than my “big” spitfire purchases. 🤷‍♂️


That's because their main libraries are stuck in 2010 while all the little ones usually have some actual innovations or at least creative ideas behind them.

I already have this type of sound a thousand times over though, particularly when you throw black hole in the mix. Not great, not terrible. Not worth using SF Player for. (for me of course 😂)

-DJ


----------



## 667 (Jan 6, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> I already have this type of sound a thousand times over though, particularly when you throw black hole in the mix.


2-0-2-2 ppp strings antiphonally recorded at Air Lyndhurst with close, tree, and *contact* mics gives a pretty unique sound. I mean contact mics are basically the driest, closest sound you can get, yeah? What settings do you use in Blackhole, with a conventional strings library, to simulate this extreme sound quality (ten thousand times over)?


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 6, 2022)

667 said:


> 2-0-2-2 ppp strings antiphonally recorded at Air Lyndhurst with close, tree, and *contact* mics gives a pretty unique sound. I mean contact mics are basically the driest, closest sound you can get, yeah? What settings do you use in Blackhole, with a conventional strings library, to simulate this extreme sound quality (ten thousand times over)?


You seem defensive 😂

-DJ

EDIT: Just threw together a few of the first few 'cold strings' patches I could think of. Its close enough of a sound for me (to the extent I would use cold string sounds), to not need this one. As I mentioned.

View attachment Cold Textures.mp3


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful. I love Tundra so this is a proper no-brainer.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 7, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> That's because their main libraries are stuck in 2010 while all the little ones usually have some actual innovations or at least creative ideas behind them.
> 
> I already have this type of sound a thousand times over though, particularly when you throw black hole in the mix. Not great, not terrible. Not worth using SF Player for. (for me of course 😂)


Yep, I’m well stocked with this sort of sound too.

It’s the price. I brought the Mrs Mills specifically for one project. At the wrong side of 100 I would have scratched around with my existing libraries for the sound instead, but at 30 squid, basically a why not impulse.

Like others said, I do wonder if these libraries are tagged onto other recording sessions, or perhaps originally designed as more expensive wares that weren’t quite doing it for some reason. Either way, everyone wins at £30. 💮


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Haha! Props to Chris on the cover image.


----------



## idematoa (Jan 7, 2022)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings - Long Super Sul Tasto*
*02 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings - Long Flautando CS
03 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings - Short Col Legno*
*04 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings - Harmonic Tremolo*
05 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Felt Piano - Ribbon Reverb
06 - Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Pads - Glacial Marimbium
07 - Spitfire Audio - Angular String Evolutions - A good Start
08 - Spitfire Audio - Albion V - Vral Grid
09 - Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra - Violins 1 Leader Legato
10 - Arturia - Solina - Blue Strings
11 - UVI - Falcon - Factory Sounds - Expression


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 7, 2022)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yep, I’m well stocked with this sort of sound too.
> 
> It’s the price. I brought the Mrs Mills specifically for one project. At the wrong side of 100 I would have scratched around with my existing libraries for the sound instead, but at 30 squid, basically a why not impulse.
> 
> Like others said, I do wonder if these libraries are tagged onto other recording sessions, or perhaps originally designed as more expensive wares that weren’t quite doing it for some reason. Either way, everyone wins at £30. 💮


Its not even about the money, its more about redundancy and hard drive space. I just don't personally need this, as I feel its a pretty common type of sound by now, one I definitely have covered. So that, plus SF player, is just not for me. Was only sharing that, not saying if others like it they shouldn't get it. Taking my foot off the GAS.

-DJ


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 7, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> Its not even about the money, its more about redundancy and hard drive space. I just don't personally need this, as I feel its a pretty common type of sound by now, one I definitely have covered. So that, plus SF player, is just not for me. Was only sharing that, not saying if others like it they shouldn't get it. Taking my foot off the GAS.
> 
> -DJ


I totally get that. My first thoughts too when I heard the title. 

To be fair though, I’ve not actually listened to the library yet. I’m just here for the banter.


----------



## ptram (Jan 7, 2022)

While I also have other libraries giving me a 'cold strings' sound, what I find impressive in this library is not the 'paddy' quality, or the wide atmosphere. On the contrary, I’m very much impressed by how they can be 'in your face' and full bodied, despite being so cold. They are not 'ethereal', and I would put them in the same category of LCO Strings.

Paolo


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 7, 2022)

A nice surprise! Potentially the "ideal" strings library for doing delicate backgrounds behind some of my solo piano or piano-centric pieces. Also, the small number of players could mean more freedom when it comes to chord voicings. Particularly love the close mic perspectives.

"The Originals" have a terrific value though I've only purchased one of them so far (Cinematic Soft Piano). All the rest I've gotten for free, being an owner of the legacy libraries they're based on. I'm not at all a fan of SA player, but I really like the simplicity and compactness behind the "The Originals" series. And LABS is too good to be ignored, even for us hardcore Kontakt / Komplete fans.

It will be difficult for me to resist getting this library although I've successfully withstood new purchases for quite some time now. I would like to concentrate on getting the most out of what I have and not having too many choices on my hands. In this case, I already have a number of "similar sounding" strings, including Tundra, OACE, BDT, and some 3rd party ones.

P.S. I think someone already mentioned this above; I would also like to see some solo strings in the "Originals" form in the future. One can only hope...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 7, 2022)

I often think the “North 7” product could be rejigged into 3/4 separate originals libraries. (hint, hint Spitfire gang..)


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 7, 2022)

As an owner of NEO I don’t think I need this as it has all the same articulations and albions NEO has more. Even all the super sul taste and tratto stuff


----------



## ism (Jan 7, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> just not for me. Was only sharing that, not saying if others like it they shouldn't get it.


Yes, we all understand and respect that this is really not going to be the library for you, for a number of reasons.



Daniel James said:


> DIT: Just threw together a few of the first few 'cold strings' patches I could think of. Its close enough of a sound for me (to the extent I would use cold string sounds), to not need this one. As I mentioned.
> 
> your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


This is nice. But if you think all the fields of expressive possibility that this library opens are reducible to this then ... well .. it's like you prefer to write in a completely different style of music or something!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

ism said:


> And separately, OACE needs a solo edition.


Isn't OAE the solo version of OACE? It is a quartet and has both a multi ensemble, and seperated instruments.


----------



## ism (Jan 7, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Isn't OAE the solo version of OACE? It is a quartet and has both a multi ensemble, and seperated instruments.


Kind of ... but not really.

OAE has it's origins from when Olafur was scoring, specifically Broadchurch for (I think) the BBC, so it's a sound specific to that particular aesthetic (lovely soundtrack incidentally ).

But it's also recorded in a dry studio (somewhere in Berlin), and I don't think that it's very deeply sampled, in that when you turn off the effects, the individual instruments don't always sound great.

OACE, though on some level it's a logical extension of the concept, is recorded in AIR Lyndhurst, and the sound quality is just as good as it gets. The orchestration is quite different also, though it's still very distinctive of Olafur and Viktor. It has it's inspiration in AOE, but I think just as much in SCS, and Tundra. (Recalling of course that SCS itself was created expressly to capture the sound of AIR and the musicians who record there).

I also tend to use OACE as individual ariticutaions rather than as and evo, which makes it more of an extension of SSO as an orchestral instrument, while OAE is often more of a sound design instrument. Though this isn't a hard and fast distinction, OAE is sometime great for orchestral nuance, and OACE for sound designy stuff.


I really do like OAE, it's a lovely little library to have once in a while. But it's not the game changer (yes, I said that! And I stand by it!) that OACE is 

And taking the OACE concept back to soloist (orchestrated by Viktor) is just the most obvious next step that I really hope they're in AIR Lyndhurst at this very moment recording it.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

ism said:


> Kind of ... but not really.
> 
> OAE has it's origins from when Olafur was scoring, specifically Broadchurch for (I think) the BBC, so it's a sound specific to that particular aesthetic (lovely soundtrack incidentally ).
> 
> ...


Ah that makes sense. I got OAE in the ton. It's ok. Like you say, it's not deeply sampled, doesn't seem to have much content, and what's there sounds like Broadchurch. Everytime I've tried to use it, the wife goes, "are you rescoring Broadchurch?". Sigh.


----------



## ism (Jan 7, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Ah that makes sense. I got OAE in the ton. It's ok. Like you say, it's not deeply sampled, doesn't seem to have much content, and what's there sounds like Broadchurch. Everytime I've tried to use it, the wife goes, "are you rescoring Broadchurch?". Sigh.


If you remove the effects and break out the individual instruments, there is some lovely and unique stuff to be found ... but you may have to dig for it. The concept just isn't perfected to the extend it is by OACE.


----------



## ism (Jan 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> You might be able to do an Aperture Strings-like set up with this, Neo, and Tundra.


Playing with the col leg tratto, It strikes me that there's a sense in which I already do this, for instance, in that I have a piece that starts with the Time Macro col leg tratto, and later later modulates to the (completely different) Tundra col leg tratto. There's coherence between the two, but each interpretation (and section size) carries very different meaning.

Playing with these new col leg tratto, the low register especially is just a joy, and adds another aperture setting, and another completely different interpretation in the performance. (That low C in the col leg tratto patch is just glorious, I can't wait to get stuck into blending with, for instance, the Tundra low Con Sord Pulsing Sul Pont articulation, which has a similarly glorious textural, but definedly material, fragility).

The aperture metaphor is very apt here. And for all that the "all you flautandos sound the same to me" crowd seems to get off on poh-poh-ing such dimensions, it feels to me there's a vast and still hugely unexplored space continuing to open up here.


(Also, it really makes me want Neo, for it's take of col leg tratto alone).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 7, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> You seem defensive 😂
> 
> -DJ
> 
> ...


Sunset by any chance DJ ?


----------



## ism (Jan 7, 2022)

And here's a noodle that blends the new col leg tratto (and a touch of the sul tasto > flautando) with Tundra's con sord pulsing col pont. 

View attachment q20 [noodle-1] - tundra fc - 2022-01-07, 10.04 AM.mp3


Which speaks directly to real issues/possibilities of balance and broad vs fine brush strokes and ambience vs materiality etc when working with Tundra.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 7, 2022)

ism said:


> The aperture metaphor is very apt here. And for all that the "all you flautandos sound the same to me" crowd seems to get off on poh-poh-ing such dimensions, it feels to me there's a vast and still hugely unexplored space continuing to open up here.


Not to mention that I can’t see why anyone other than another sample company would begrudge anything about the introduction of a $29 library that is well executed.


----------



## ism (Jan 7, 2022)

And here's the same noodle with a legato sul tasto line:

View attachment q20 [noodle-2- tundra fc - 2022-01-07, 10.54 AM.mp3


It's the OT Special Bows (they refer to sul tasto interchangeably with flautando in the marketing, so who knows). 

And you can really hear how the texture of the soft attack on the SB Violins interacts with the Tundra / Frozen Orchestra textures. And also how the 3 distinct dynamic layers of the special bows really make a difference. 

But it all blends texturally, and sonorously quite beautifully. And I'd love to know how the SCS flautando legato would work here.

One of the hardest things I find in writing with textural articulations is that the different textures risk stepping on each other's toes, and the result is a blurring to ambient mush (however pretty that mush might be). 

So I would take this noodle as a nice proof of concept for how specifically these three libraries can work together to create spaces that respect each other's textures, allowing them each be heard, rather than congealing into ambient mush. 

And the spatiality of AIR is an absolutely essential part of this. In this context, what the tiny section sizes of Frozen strings really clarifies, though I suppose it's completely unsurprising if you think about it, is just how crucial, when played at these dynamics, the section sizes of Tundra are in creating the spatiality and presence. To me, it's Tundra that really establishes the sense of space and embodiment, to which other things can fit into. Frozen strings is wonderfully detailed and coherent with Tundra ... but it simply doesn't match Tundra's sheer presence and spatiality.

And I've struggled in the past to get the Special Bows to blend with Tundra satisfactorily. And maybe I'm just getting better and blending (and knowing what not to blend), but it seems that "first chairs" like quality of Frozen Strings is just the catalyst to work coherently on top of Tundra, but still allow enough space for other textural elements - like the Special Bows. And Sunset Strings is another obvious thing to experiment with. 



So yeah, pretty happy with this library.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

ism said:


> And here's a noodle that blends the new col leg tratto (and a touch of the sul tasto > flautando) with Tundra's con sord pulsing col pont.
> 
> View attachment q20 [noodle-1] - tundra fc - 2022-01-07, 10.04 AM.mp3
> 
> ...


Instant underscore, sounds wonderful!


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> You seem defensive 😂
> 
> -DJ
> 
> ...


That's beautiful but cold, man


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 7, 2022)

This sounds to me like it would be a nice add-in with Tundra, but I think I’d need to have it be at even a little less than $29 to let myself be pushed into getting it, because it is fairly similar to things I already have. Which brings up a question: did any of the existing Originals libraries actually get discounted over the holidays, or have they been pretty much staying at their (very reasonable, I admit) list prices and not going on any sorts of sales?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 7, 2022)

They never get discounted so I don't think the price will ever drop.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 7, 2022)

Mornats said:


> They never get discounted so I don't think the price will ever drop.



I suspected as much.

Maybe I’ll eventually come across a specific project where I feel like I would want to use them, and at that point I’m sure the $29 will seem reasonable enough. But what’s keeping me from just buying them today is that this library feels like the kind of thing that other companies would add to their version of a Tundra library as a free update, or at least offer with an intro discount to Tundra owners.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 7, 2022)

This Original sure did spark a lot of conversation. That's got to be a measure of success.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 7, 2022)

WindcryMusic said:


> I suspected as much.
> 
> Maybe I’ll eventually come across a specific project where I feel like I would want to use them, and at that point I’m sure the $29 will seem reasonable enough. But what’s keeping me from just buying them today is that this library feels like the kind of thing that other companies would add to their version of a Tundra library as a free update, or at least offer with an intro discount to Tundra owners.


For those without Tundra, and especially for those folk who can't afford Tundra, this is exceptional value for money in my opinion as it gives you a piece of that Tundra feel for a low price. I own Tundra and will still get this as it's a nice addition to it. I get what you're saying about how some companies would offer it as an update, but I think the low entry point into the Tundra world is worth having to pay for it (as a Tundra owner) if that makes sense.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jan 7, 2022)

It was -25 F here in Minnesota this morning, so I thought it was an ideal day to purchase and download a frozen strings library.  Here's a video of a short piece I put together this morning while exploring it. I really like it, and I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses for it. For the price, I think it's a great value. The col legno articulations are wonderful. I think it does both "frozen" and "sneaky" really well. The only other instrument used on this track was the Spitfire Originals Felt Piano.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 7, 2022)

Cool piece of music Lee.

10 $29 libraries equals 1 $290 library. Make your choice.
If one $29 library is a big expense, maybe skip Starbucks or McDonalds to get the library you want.

Sorry, but complaining about the price really is ridiculous. We are drowning in affordable solutions to musical instruments that were impossible to acquire only a couple of years ago without major expense.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> It was -25 F here in Minnesota this morning, so I thought it was an ideal day to purchase and download a frozen strings library.  Here's a video of a short piece I put together this morning while exploring it. I really like it, and I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses for it. For the price, I think it's a great value. The col legno articulations are wonderful. I think itt does both "frozen" and "sneaky" really well. The only other instrument used on this track was the Spitfire Originals Felt Piano.



Wonderful Track ! Enjoyed listening to it.

Thanks for sharing your music. The Originals Felt Piano was a very good choice, it blends very nicely with the strings.

I was imagining an ice skater (or duos) doing some acrobatic moves, with some color lighting at night, wearing some sparkly, reflective clothing that reflect the colored spot lights, while listening to this track. imho. That would have been a great soundtrack for such a scene.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> It was -25 F here in Minnesota this morning, so I thought it was an ideal day to purchase and download a frozen strings library.  Here's a video of a short piece I put together this morning while exploring it. I really like it, and I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses for it. For the price, I think it's a great value. The col legno articulations are wonderful. I think itt does both "frozen" and "sneaky" really well. The only other instrument used on this track was the Spitfire Originals Felt Piano.



proof that you don't need expensive libraries to make quality pro sounding music!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 7, 2022)

wilifordmusic said:


> Cool piece of music Lee.
> 
> 10 $29 libraries equals 1 $290 library. Make your choice.
> If one $29 library is a big expense, maybe skip Starbucks or McDonalds to get the library you want.
> ...



If this is directed at me, I wasn’t complaining about the price … in fact I agree with Mornats that it’s a pretty nice offer for people who don’t own Tundra and want that string sound. I was only saying that for me as an existing Tundra owner, I can’t justify it, especially when it seems like something that would be either a free update or a cheaper library upgrade from other companies, so I merely asked if sales were a possible route for me to get it at some point, and I got an answer (which evidently is “no”). That was all I wanted to know, but I should have guessed that someone would see an opportunity to go on the attack against anyone who doesn’t have $29 to throw at such things without a second thought.

A couple of years ago when I was still working I probably wouldn’t have thought twice about buying it at that price, but now I don’t work anymore (mostly due to health issues) and have to get by on limited savings, so even $29 isn’t nothing to me (if it’s nothing to you, then congratulations at winning at life, I guess … I wasn’t so lucky). The suggestion to skip Starbucks and McDonalds betrays a cavalier attitude about money that is incomprehensible to me - I’ve never understood how anyone can think it’s a wise move to spend five or ten dollars (or however much they charge, I’ve no idea) on a cup of coffee, and hence have never done so, even when I was employed. So there’s no money for me to save that way, nor on cable (don’t have it), nor going out to movies (can’t do it), nor any of the other ways to throw away money that you may think everyone does.

Just about the only area where I have continued to allow myself to spend a little money when possible is on my studio … BUT I at least need to feel like I’m getting a good deal when I do, and unfortunately this one just feels a little too limited in scope and too close to Tundra for me to feel motivated to do it unless and until i have a specific need for it.

This is way more than I ever wanted to say about this, but the comment about ”just skipping Starbucks or McDonalds a few times” got under my skin, as I can only dream about eating at such places even if I could afford to … I’ve not been able to eat in any restaurant for a couple of decades now due to the aforementioned health issues, and have to cook everything I eat from scratch at home.


----------



## ag75 (Jan 7, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> It was -25 F here in Minnesota this morning, so I thought it was an ideal day to purchase and download a frozen strings library.  Here's a video of a short piece I put together this morning while exploring it. I really like it, and I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses for it. For the price, I think it's a great value. The col legno articulations are wonderful. I think itt does both "frozen" and "sneaky" really well. The only other instrument used on this track was the Spitfire Originals Felt Piano.



It's such a breath of fresh air to hear such original music like this. Loved this track. Totally sold the library for me. @Spitfire Team


----------



## cedricm (Jan 8, 2022)

I'll probably buy it, but I think one can cover lots of same ground with LABS Frozen Strings + UVI Ircam Solo Instruments 2.


----------



## idematoa (Jan 8, 2022)

I added 4 additional tracks to the musical draft "Glide" :
- *Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings - Harmonic Tremolo
- Spitfire Audio - Albion V - Vral Grid
- Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra - Violins 1 Leader Legato
- Spitfire Audio - Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings - Long Flautando CS*


----------



## cedricm (Jan 8, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> That's because their main libraries are stuck in 2010 while all the little ones usually have some actual innovations or at least creative ideas behind them.
> 
> I already have this type of sound a thousand times over though, particularly when you throw black hole in the mix. Not great, not terrible. Not worth using SF Player for. (for me of course 😂)
> 
> -DJ


What would be a good starting point / preset for blackhole?


----------



## Markrs (Jan 8, 2022)

As the originals are never on sale, I feel there is no need hurry to buy it. I plan to pick it up when I my next compose a piece where I feel it can add value. 

Of course as it is low cost also nothing wrong with getting it so you can test it out and see where it can work for you or just to have it added to your template for future use


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jan 8, 2022)

WindcryMusic said:


> If this is directed at me, I wasn’t complaining about the price … in fact I agree with Mornats that it’s a pretty nice offer for people who don’t own Tundra and want that string sound. I was only saying that for me as an existing Tundra owner, I can’t justify it, especially when it seems like something that would be either a free update or a cheaper library upgrade from other companies, so I merely asked if sales were a possible route for me to get it at some point, and I got an answer (which evidently is “no”). That was all I wanted to know, but I should have guessed that someone would see an opportunity to go on the attack against anyone who doesn’t have $29 to throw at such things without a second thought.
> 
> A couple of years ago when I was still working I probably wouldn’t have thought twice about buying it at that price, but now I don’t work anymore (mostly due to health issues) and have to get by on limited savings, so even $29 isn’t nothing to me (if it’s nothing to you, then congratulations at winning at life, I guess … I wasn’t so lucky). The suggestion to skip Starbucks and McDonalds betrays a cavalier attitude about money that is incomprehensible to me - I’ve never understood how anyone can think it’s a wise move to spend five or ten dollars (or however much they charge, I’ve no idea) on a cup of coffee, and hence have never done so, even when I was employed. So there’s no money for me to save that way, nor on cable (don’t have it), nor going out to movies (can’t do it), nor any of the other ways to throw away money that you may think everyone does.
> 
> ...


My comments were not directed at any one in particular. If it upset you, I'm sorry.

But, I'm tired of all the bitching about prices of libraries. Developers are giving us libraries at not even a fraction of their investment in the hopes of actually making money after getting their money back from their initial cash out lay.
Yes, Spitfire is a big company. That's because they worked hard and earned their place. I remember contacting them for support and it was Christian in the middle of his night-time.

Why would you buy a library if you didn't need it. I can't afford to buy libraries just to complete a collection. I buy them to achieve a musical goal.

The companion issue for me is this. There are some libraries that are the golden haired children of the forums that I think sound bad. If I find a library or software to sound bad or inferior to me I remain silent. There are several libraries and companies that I don't like at all. But I don't post about why I don't need to buy them and why any one else should think about it twice.
I don't post about negatives. I try to find the positive things in what I have purchased and help others find those positive bits.
You'll find my posts on Spitfire's BHCT and Studio Series as well as LASS to be geared towards finding the positive things in those libraries.

Once again, I'm sorry if any one individual is hurt or feels singled out in any of my future posts.
But I really think this forum would be a happier place if we didn't dwell so much on the negatives.


----------



## StillLife (Jan 8, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> You seem defensive 😂
> 
> -DJ
> 
> ...


Thanks! I do think these are far more ambient than what I hear from the frozen strings walkthrough. I am mainly interested in this lib for the super close mic, without reverb even. Maybe that Sound will go well with ar2? I like it that Spitfire is doing ‘Close’ nowadays.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

So much drama over a $29 library and 2.8gb of storage space

😩


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

wilifordmusic said:


> Why would you buy a library if you didn't need it. I can't afford to buy libraries just to complete a collection. I buy them to achieve a musical goal.


All people are different mate. 


wilifordmusic said:


> The companion issue for me is this. There are some libraries that are the golden haired children of the forums that I think sound bad. If I find a library or software to sound bad or inferior to me I remain silent. There are several libraries and companies that I don't like at all. But I don't post about why I don't need to buy them and why any one else should think about it twice.


Why not ? A forum is for contrasting discourse.


wilifordmusic said:


> I don't post about negatives. I try to find the positive things in what I have purchased and help others find those positive bits.
> You'll find my posts on Spitfire's BHCT and Studio Series as well as LASS to be geared towards finding the positive things in those libraries.


I see no problem with posting anything if it’s valid to the discussion either positive or negative.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

Markrs said:


> As the originals are never on sale, I feel there is no need hurry to buy it. I plan to pick it up when I my next compose a piece where I feel it can add value.
> 
> Of course as it is low cost also nothing wrong with getting it so you can test it out and see where it can work for you or just to have it added to your template for future use


A few days ago before this release no one needed it. Everyone was just going along with life.

🤣


----------



## Markrs (Jan 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> A few days ago before this release no one needed it. Everyone was just going along with life.
> 
> 🤣


You could probably say that for most newly released VIs, but lots of us still buy them 😁


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> A few days ago before this release no one needed it. Everyone was just going along with life.
> 
> 🤣


Important distinction though: some of us really did need it. We just may not have known that we needed it.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

ism said:


> Important distinction though: some of us really did need it. We just may not have known that we needed it.


Eh ?

So you really did need it albeit not knowing that you did ? 🤣

Surely you know if you need something ? 

Plenty of other options for a frozen string sound before this existed.


----------



## redlester (Jan 8, 2022)

Can anyone who has the library and also uses the NKS functionality let me know if it's showing up in Komplete Kontrol for you? It doesn't for me, even after rescan and re-boot etc. all other Originals series libraries show up and work via NKS.

The installation folder has a sub folder with .nksf files, but for some reason it's not working.


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Eh ?
> 
> So you really did need it albeit not knowing that you did ? 🤣
> 
> ...


Well, I was, this very week, deep in working with Tundra, and trying to figure out how to use it's palette expressively and lyrically, and coming up against the same angst of how to balance it's broad impressionistic brush strokes against more lyrical and detailed fine brush work, and how to get other libraries, that lack Tundra's very specific sonority, to blend without loosing Tundras "lyricism of spatiality and embodiment" ... 

... and I wasn't thinking "Hey, a Tundra first chairs library would really help with all of this" ... but in retrospect, had I the concept of Tundra First chairs occurred to me as a possibility, I would certainly have felt I needed it 

But this is the thing about innovation. If you'd simply asked people what they needed a hundred years ago, they'd have said thing like "faster horses" and "better erasers". Not things like electric cars and Staffpad.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 8, 2022)

wilifordmusic said:


> I don't post about negatives. I try to find the positive things in what I have purchased and help others find those positive bits.[...]
> 
> [...]But I really think this forum would be a happier place if we didn't dwell so much on the negatives.


I understand the sentiment, here. But another side to this is that many of us rely on this community to cut through what can sometimes seem like an unstoppable marketing monster, that not only involves the actual companies, but also the increasing numbers of Youtubers who are, let's say, not as critical as they perhaps should be, on account of the fact that they received the library in return for 'copy'.

I'm not saying it's all sinister business, from all sides, just that it's important for potential customers to hear honest appraisals from those with whom we bump virtual shoulders, and in whose opinions we trust.

Various people will have various ideas about expense and value. However, one thing I think we can all agree on is that any library sat unused on a hard-drive, is an absolute waste.

I'm not criticising your preference to seek out the positives (These days, it's quite refreshing), but I don't think it does anyone any favours to gloss over the flaws. Perhaps, rather than thinking in terms of positive or negative, maybe think of the shades in-between and that even negatives can be shared in a constructive manner. It's for the good of the customers and the developers


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2022)

There's a distinction to be made here from genuine and useful criticism (even it it needs to sometimes be negative to be honest about flaw) vs just expressing a sense of personal betrayal that a sample library doesn't happen to be cater to one's own personal tastes.


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 8, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> It was -25 F here in Minnesota this morning, so I thought it was an ideal day to purchase and download a frozen strings library.  Here's a video of a short piece I put together this morning while exploring it. I really like it, and I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses for it. For the price, I think it's a great value. The col legno articulations are wonderful. I think itt does both "frozen" and "sneaky" really well. The only other instrument used on this track was the Spitfire Originals Felt Piano.



Bumping this forward so no-one misses it!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

ism said:


> There's a distinction to be made here from genuine and useful criticism (even it it needs to sometimes be negative to be honest about flaw) vs just expressing a sense of personal betrayal that a sample library doesn't happen to be cater to one's own personal tastes.


People just hate Spitfire libraries due to their marketing. 🤣


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> People just hate Spitfire libraries due to their marketing. 🤣


Which is fine. They can dump on spitfire marketing all they want. I've done a bit of eye rolling myself. 

But there's no need for this to then bleed over into dumping on the aesthetics of these libraries, and by extension, people who's music embraces these aesthetics. It gets very tedious.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

ism said:


> Which is fine. They can dump on spitfire marketing all they want. I've done a bit of eye rolling myself.
> 
> But there's no need for this to then bleed over into dumping on the aesthetics of these libraries, and by extension, people who's music embraces these aesthetics. It gets very tedious.


We are currently in the biggest human experiment since the Dawn of The human race.

The internet and social media and other online communication is leading to retrogression.

Just look at what is happening in the US and UK for example.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 8, 2022)

having Albion Neo, I couldn't help compare the two. Heres a simple progression to hear the tonal differences (And obvious similarity) of the same Long Super Sul Tasto played with the same mic mix in the same hall. Obviously, whether they sound similar enough to be redundant or different enough to provide options is a matter of personal taste and priorities.

First NEO, then Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 8, 2022)

I do like the library but doesn’t seem to be any kind of urgent must have. Obviously it’s not a fair comparison because of different articulations (just swell and sustain) but I already love combing Sospiro Strings for that super close cold sound on top of Tundra. Also mixed with oace it’s magic. 

Also Tallin mixed with Tundra is great but I suppose the dryness of sospiro strings is more an apt comparison to frozen.


----------



## vms (Jan 8, 2022)

easyrider said:


> People just hate Spitfire libraries due to their marketing. 🤣


Most people dont give a shit about marketing, as long as their libraries are useful.
But, there is absolutely no reason to buy this pint-sized library, $29 for a string pad library? www


----------



## vms (Jan 8, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> having Albion Neo, I couldn't help compare the two. Heres a simple progression to hear the tonal differences (And obvious similarity) of the same Long Super Sul Tasto played with the same mic mix in the same hall. Obviously, whether they sound similar enough to be redundant or different enough to provide options is a matter of personal taste and priorities.
> 
> First NEO, then Originals Cinematic Frozen Strings.


With all due respect, I think they are like -30dB.....


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 8, 2022)

vms said:


> With all due respect, I think they are like -30dB.....


With all due respect, turn your monitors up. They’re the levels out of the box and I put about 30 secs into making this


----------



## Markrs (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

Looking sharp @Simeon


----------



## jazzman7 (Jan 8, 2022)

It's new! Fresh baked! Lovingly recorded! Spitfire is so short of frozen Strings! 

Ah, what the heck, I bought it anyway


----------



## RobbertZH (Jan 8, 2022)

Just like the Intimate Strings Originals, the Frozen Strings do not have legato patches. This means that any note or chord you play starts with a kind of (natural) fade-in. Do you miss legato? I do a bit. Can't complain however given the low price.

Is there a playing technique that circumvents that each chord fades-in?


----------



## Simeon (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Looking sharp @Simeon


Yep, had to pull out the good ole' keyboard scarf. It was a gift from one of my bandmates in High School jazz band, good memories there.
The livestream was a lot of fun, I think Cinematic Frozen Strings is right up there with my other favorite Originals Intimate Strings.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 8, 2022)

RobbertZH said:


> Just like the Intimate Strings Originals, the Frozen Strings do not have legato patches. This means that any note or chord you play starts with a kind of (natural) fade-in. Do you miss legato? I do a bit. Can't complain however given the low price.
> 
> Is there a playing technique that circumvents that each chord fades-in?


no, but sometimes increasing the release time of the longs can help smooth out the transitions between notes


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 8, 2022)

I think they should rename this library Conflict Strings.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 8, 2022)

Spitfire Audio Originals: Triggered Strings


----------



## ism (Jan 8, 2022)

Ok, now back to how beautiful this library is …


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

Spitfire Audio Originals: Wired Like A String


----------



## Mornats (Jan 8, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Yep, had to pull out the good ole' keyboard scarf. It was a gift from one of my bandmates in High School jazz band, good memories there.
> The livestream was a lot of fun, I think Cinematic Frozen Strings is right up there with my other favorite Originals Intimate Strings.


I was fortunate to catch the first 25 minutes or so of your livestream. You really made this library sing Simeon!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 8, 2022)

Mornats said:


> I was fortunate to catch the first 25 minutes or so of your livestream. You really made this library sing Simeon!


Agree ! _ yet later _ especially last few minutes _ was gorgeous config and play !! 
Best yet from Cinematic Frozen Strings 🤩


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 8, 2022)

ism said:


> Playing with the col leg tratto, It strikes me that there's a sense in which I already do this, for instance, in that I have a piece that starts with the Time Macro col leg tratto, and later later modulates to the (completely different) Tundra col leg tratto. There's coherence between the two, but each interpretation (and section size) carries very different meaning.
> 
> Playing with these new col leg tratto, the low register especially is just a joy, and adds another aperture setting, and another completely different interpretation in the performance. (That low C in the col leg tratto patch is just glorious, I can't wait to get stuck into blending with, for instance, the Tundra low Con Sord Pulsing Sul Pont articulation, which has a similarly glorious textural, but definedly material, fragility).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this analysis. I’ve got some exploring to do.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Spitfire Audio Originals: Wired Like A String


Spitfire Audio Originals: Stringing you along 😂


----------



## Sirocco (Jan 11, 2022)

Aside from Tundra and Neo complement, i liked a lot making patches with BDT and this little Tundra from Frozen Strings, is another timbre from BDT, has nothing to do, another style in play (velocity in BDT could be good or be a nightmare) but to me sound so delicate, silenced but at the same time with response and enough dynamic to allow expression a little beyond that the "frozen" way... are differents but at the same time make a good pair.

I have to try to combined with some soft Soaring Strings wich i love it, and as some of you said with Sospiro.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks like there is some pretty good potential for some nice ethereal pads with this library.

Here's a very quick test – flautando CS, with just two pitched copies (one octave up, and one octave down), and reverb.

With some more work, there's probably some very beautiful processed pads in here.

View attachment cinematic-frozen-strings-pad.mp3


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 15, 2022)

Just to drop a line that I've recently purchased "Cinematic Frozen Strings". As an owner of "Tundra" and a few other SA libraries with similar aesthetics, I was a bit hesitant at first (for a short while, though), but I'm now definitely glad to have this in my arsenal. It really has a few "unique" features and shows a lot of potential for use with many other libraries that I have. As I wrote before, I see myself using this a lot for background arrangements for some of my piano-based pieces. As advertised, it will also get along well with the other SA orchestral libraries. Looking forward to using CFS; hopefully, I'm going to finish some new pieces featuring the library in due time.


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 15, 2022)

Simeon said:


> . . .I think Cinematic Frozen Strings is right up there with my other favorite Originals Intimate Strings.


High praise, indeed. Perhaps I should give CFS another look


----------



## Evans (Jan 15, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> High praise, indeed. Perhaps I should give CFS another look


The good thing is that it's not on discount right now, so unless you're in dire need of it for a project or inspiration, there's no clear rush.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jan 18, 2022)

For anyone still contemplating this library wanting to hear more examples... Here's another piece where it's providing all the glue to hold things together (Aperture Strings and the Celli from SCS are in the foreground - Clarinet is AudioModeling controlled by a Hornberg breath controller)...

One quality of Frozen Strings that I really like is that if you tweak the release, you can get it to do a fairly realistic sounding ending to your sustained pad. It kind of vaporizes in the same way a real section would react.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 18, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> For anyone still contemplating this library wanting to hear more examples... Here's another piece where it's providing all the glue to hold things together (Aperture Strings and the Celli from SCS are in the foreground - Clarinet is AudioModeling controlled by a Hornberg breath controller)...
> 
> One quality of Frozen Strings that I really like is that if you tweak the release, you can get it to do a fairly realistic sounding ending to your sustained pad. It kind of vaporizes in the same way a real section would react.



A beaut of a piece indeed.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 18, 2022)

@Lee Blaske ,

Another Very Nice track using Spitfire Audio's Cinematic Frozen Strings. Thanks for sharing. 

I don't have the 'Aperture Strings' , I think they were the ones they gave for free if you spent a certain amount during a sales event, or something like that. Are there any demos showing how they sound alone ?

From Spitfire Audio's website's Aperture Orch. FAQ :

*Quote : 
"* Aperture Strings was based around the string sections of an orchestra *only*, where as Aperture Orchestra moves through quieter and intimate string layers through to a rapturous full symphonic orchestra featuring Strings Brass and Woods. Some Aperture Orchestra patches have also been treated differently with outboard used to help take the sound to different levels of impact and texture._ "_

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## IOnian Streams (Feb 6, 2022)

Lee Blaske said:


> It was -25 F here in Minnesota this morning, so I thought it was an ideal day to purchase and download a frozen strings library.  Here's a video of a short piece I put together this morning while exploring it. I really like it, and I'm sure I'll find a lot of uses for it.





Lee Blaske said:


> For anyone still contemplating this library wanting to hear more examples... Here's another piece





easyrider said:


> So much drama over a $29 library and 2.8gb of storage space
> 
> 😩


@Lee Blaske -- beautiful, creative music. Indeed, it's the musician, not the library.




muziksculp said:


> *Quote :
> "* Aperture Strings was based around the string sections of an orchestra *only*, where as Aperture Orchestra moves through quieter and intimate string layers through to a rapturous full symphonic orchestra featuring Strings Brass and Woods. Some Aperture Orchestra patches have also been treated differently with outboard used to help take the sound to different levels of impact and texture._ "_
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


I too am wondering about Aperture Strings/Aperture Orchestra. Anybody know?


----------



## IOnian Streams (Feb 7, 2022)

IOnian Streams said:


> I too am wondering about Aperture Strings/Aperture Orchestra. Anybody know?


Nevermind, I goog'd it...
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/aperture-orchestra/
https://vi-control.net/community/th...aperture-orchestra-lets-score-a-scene.101890/
...Don't mean to hijack the thread. Back to Frozen Strings...


----------

